# The 4th Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century - 5 star fiction



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 4th Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century (Immortal Holmes)

Sherlock Holmes didn't die when he plunged down the Reichenbach Falls. He turned out to be immortal, and is still with us to this very day, traveling the world and delving into all its most confounding cases. But these are not merely ordinary crimes ... supernatural forces are at work here. In "Vermillion Moon" Holmes delves into the fleshpots of modern-day Amsterdam, and finds something very curious and deadly going on. In "A Ghost in Tokyo" he discovers that the advanced technology in that great city is producing some mysterious results. And in "Flight of Fantasy" Holmes is trapped upon a storm-tossed jetliner, with no obvious way to escape certain doom.

Travel with the world's greatest detective, as he applies his faultless logic and tries to make some sense of the baffling world we live in.

_"I would read an entire novel of modern-day Holmes from Tony Richards" - Flames Rising.
"Richards is a master" - RT Book Reviews.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan.
"One of today's great masters of dark fiction, a hell of a writer" - Horror World.
"Man, can this guy write. He has the power to introduce you all over again to the pleasures of reading good prose" - Ed Gorman.
"For the sheer pleasure of reading a story by a master of the art, he is hard to beat" - Black Static magazine.
"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore.
"Tony Richards always turns in a first-class story" - Ronald Chetwynd-Hayes._

*Tony Richards is the author of novels from Tor, Pan Macmillan, and Eos/HarperCollins, with his latest 2 - 'Tropic of Darkness' and 'Under the Ice' - out from Pocket/Schusters and Samhain Publishing. He's additionally seen published over 100 short stories, with his work appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's SF, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Weird Tales and numerous anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. His self-published ebooks include the Immortal Sherlock Holmes tales, and a series of supernatural thrillers set in the fictional town of Raine's Landing, Massachusetts. He has been shortlisted for both the HWA Bram Stoker Award and the British Fantasy Award.*

All of his work on Kindle, self-published and conventionally published, can be accessed HERE.

And here's the link to the other books in his Immortal Holmes series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony ------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections. 
Huge thanks to Marie O'Regan for putting it all together.
Why not take a look?


----------



## Eric Timar (Jan 23, 2012)

You might look over the "writing quiz" I posted at 8:50 a.m. . . . quite a coincidence. What a character Conan Doyle gave us.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Will do, Eric.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Perfect reading for these cold, dark evenings.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin" (Jun 21, 2012)

I gave it a like. It looks interesting~! I love short stories and I see you're a short story author. Kudos! Are your stories available on Smashwords?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'm hoping to get my big horror collection (below) onto Smashwords soon. Not the Holmes books yet, unfortunately -- my agent is still touting them around.

Oh, and I do write books as well, not just short stories. Again, check the list below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read these excellent stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This ebook is free all day today (Tuesday 4th).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No longer free. It's now an appalling, staggering ... 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers (and potential ones)!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be another Immortal Holmes collection some time this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I just need the time to apply myself to some new stories (which I don't have at the moment).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get acquainted with immortal Holmes, right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Holmes lives!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

He's back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not for the last time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Told you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a 5th book sometime this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Holmes just keeps going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More adventures due later this year. Meanwhile, there are 4 books to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your latest chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's a chance to take a look at all 4 books at once.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation. Tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done me good. I've been writing long and hard since getting back.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Holmes will be on Kindle within the next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there are these 4 to be getting on with.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My website is being heavily updated. I'll let you know when it's up.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly-updated website is now up. There's news of it on the first page of this thread, or use the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... I'll be blogging about it very soon (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's now up, along with several other postings.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel from Samhain Publishing and a new collection from Dark Renaissance Books due out soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to all those people who've bought all four books. When I've got time, I'll write some more. I love writing these stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Book #4 is free all over Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to all of my readers ... and my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a terrific year!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short trip to Malta. Photos on my blog soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New fiction coming soon-- a future murder mystery this tine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a vampire novel coming in September. See more on my Blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's news of another brand-new novel coming shortly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's even more book news on my blog this weekend. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With still more to come real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Contracts now signed ... I'll be blogging about the new novel soon. And yes, it _will_ be on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With another full-length novel out on Kindle very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some new novels ... and possibly an old one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now working on getting my debut novel onto Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news when I have it, here or on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news on my blog now about a big thick new novel due out in September:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there'll also be a brand-new novel will be on Kindle next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books on Kindle are at 99c for the rest of this month. Check out the full list on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That includes 3 full-length Raine's Landing adventures, 2 long collections, and my new haunted hotel novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the sale continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Still nine days left to grab a novel or a long collection at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is over for some of my books, but not Complete Holmes.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And some of my Kindles are ALWAYS 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including these 4 short collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Take a look now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more 99c fiction due next year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope all my readers had a great Xmas, and I wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope it's your best year ever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More news about Holmes due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There'll be a new collection of mine on Kindle in just a couple of days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's up, together with some superhero fiction. See the last two covers on my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More new fiction is due on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including a near-future police detective novel.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The new book's coming soon. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my work to choose from, in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A publisher is now looking at these stories, and so this might be one of your last chances to buy them for this kind of price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a big selection of my work on Kindle, in a wide variety of genres. And much of it has previously appeared in print, and so has been through the filter of having been checked out and approved by a professional editor. The full list is on my website ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sale over. But many of my eBooks are still -- and always -- minimum price. Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it still is.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or you can get the complete 13 stories in one Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's entirely up to you.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection is available to read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, you can read the whole thing for free, with my compliments.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is true of much of my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just Sherlock either.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And many of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on SALE at the moment. Why not take advantage?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That is still the case. And it includes all 13 of these stories in one book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This special offer isn't going to last for too much longer. Take a look at it while you've still time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the special offer going for a while longer. And most of my other eBooks on Amazon Kindle are already at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including all these modern Sherlock Holmes tales in one volume.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very happy 2018 to everyone at KBoards!


----------

